# Chasing butterflies now



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im so very sorry that we could'nt fix you this time Scutter & you had to leave us today :crying: you were such a brave strong boy. Have fun at the bridge its nice & sunny there with lots to do, Domino, Milo & the rest of the gang will look after you now xxx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Aw DB, how sad  RIP Scutter and send our love the rest of the family at Rainbow Bridge x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh DB Im so so sorry that you have lost Scutter. Im sure he had a wonderful life with you though and knew he was much loved.

May you spirit run forever free Scutter, Chasing butterflies in sunshine.xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read this sad news.You were a dearly loved boy and will be missed so much.Have fun at the bridge Scutter. xxxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss R I P Scutter


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so sorry DB 

run free beautiful boy xxx


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Buttercup, I am so very very sorry.  I cannot believe I am reading this.

Run free at the fridge Scutter; you little trooper; and have fun playing with the butterflies.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss
Scutter is the image of 1 of our cats who is sitting at this moment watching me as I type.
Thinking of you
Maureen

Run happy and well,Scutter and watch over family who misse you


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

DB I'm so sorry 
RIP beloved Scutter, you will be sadly missed but be an angel and watch over the Spots, the naughty MCs and the other 'oldies' left behind


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

DB, I am so sorry 

RIP Scutter xxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh i am so terribly sorry DB 
Run free at the Bridge Scutter  xx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

So, so sorry. 

RIP Scutter


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Scutter.
So Heart breaking when they leave us.

R.I.P Scutter and have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Dally  ((((( )))))


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Awwww hun (((((hugs)))))

Run free at Rainbow Bridge Scutter xxx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor puss! God bless xx


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP scutter. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

DB I'm so sorry sweetheart.

Sleep well Scutter.

Hugs xxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all you kind thoughts  xxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Take care


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear you have lost Scutter. <<< hugs >>> Rest in peace xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

So sorry DB to hear your sad news  (((hugs))) xx

RIP Scutter, run free at the bridge xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry you lost one of your friends


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I ma very sorry for your loss...RIP Scutter...lie in the sun....


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Only just read post xxxx

Run free at the bridge scutter, chasing all those butterflies.

Another guardian angel up there today to watch over us 


Hugs DB xxx


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sorry to read your sad news DB and I can't believe I missed this thread.  

RIP Scutter.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

RIP Scutter , commiserations DB


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh hun! i am so so sorry for your loss HUGS! sweet dreams little one! xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh DB, I am SO very sorry to read this. 

My thoughts are with you. Big hugs.

RIP Scutter.

xxx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss

RIP Scutter


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

So sorry for your loss DB. Run free at the bridge Scutter


----------

